# Akron,OH Beautiful L Black F #01-032



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15506039

Large Adult Female Dog
My Contact Info
Summit County Animal Control Department 
Akron, OH 
330-643-2845 
More About 01-032 (01/12/10)
Adopting a friend~
Dogs (and puppies) are $ 90.00 : $ 76.00 for the adoption / $ 14.00 for the licenses 
Cats (and Kittens) are $60.00 : $60.00 for the adoption 

All age appropriate animals are receiving a one year Rabies Vaccination. All adoptable animals are being treated with Fenbendazole for most common intestinal parasites. All adoptable animals are given Nitenpyram for fleas. All dogs recieve intranasal Bordetella.

All adoptable dogs are being vaccinated for the following:
●Distemper
●Adeno Virus
●Leptospirosis 
●Parvo
● Parainfluenz



All dogs and cats will be spayed or neutered before leaving the facility. This is included in the adoption fee. 

All dogs over 6 months of age will be tested for heartworm before they are adopted.

Our Hours:
Office staffed from 7:30AM to 6:00PM / Monday through Friday (closed Saturday, Sunday, and holidays)
The Animal Control Facility is staffed from 10:00AM to 5:00PM on Monday through Friday and 10:00AM to 3:00PM on Saturday & Sunday (closed holidays)

If you have any questions regarding this animal or any other animal at our facility please call us @ (330)643-2845.
01-032 (01/12/10) is up-to-date with routine shots. 
I am having some trouble with Photo Bucket,but she is a beauty ....if someone wants to post her picture,thanks.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Says the dog is no longer listed????


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

listing removed?


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

is this her? 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15506039


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes,thank you.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

looks like the first was only part of a link. Pretty girl.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sorry maybe I deleted some of it,while deleting the link for the picture that would not load.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

She's beautiful!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

She is at Animal Control, shouldn't this be under Urgent?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I thought of Urgent,but could not find info on kill/no kill.


----------



## mhina (Mar 19, 2009)

Back to listing not available...


----------

